# MSI Racing and Hobbies 3rd Anniversary Race



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

We will be hosting our 3rd ANNIVERSARY RACE on Saturday October 15th, 2011. Doors will open at 7am for practice, racing will begin at 11am. We will have 4 qualifiers (there will be a resort) and a main for all classes. This will be a road course event only (sorry Dad, Greg, and Bob S.). This should be an awesome warm up for the upcoming Grand Slam Series races. I should have a flier of some sort made up by this week. We will be using all of the typical rules used at major events... The first entry will be $35 ($30 if you register before October 5th) and each additional entry will be $15. Trophies will be given to the top 3 finishers in each class (a-main only) and for the Top Qualifier in each class. We will offer the following classes:


17.5 Rubber Blinky TC

VTA

F1

1/12 17.5 Blinky

World GT


Additional classes may be offered if we have 6 or more pre-registrations for a class.

Thank You,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066
586-552-4425
[email protected]


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Reminder*

Just wanted to remind everyone that this Weds is the last day to preregister for the anniversary race....after that the entry fee goes up to $35 (from $30).

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

any interest in a 13.5 or mod 1/12th class? I could account for at least 2 13.5 cars.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Definitely be interested in running it....would like to have at least 5.

Let me know,
Marc


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I completely agree, need 5 or more to justify a class if only to have enough turnmarshalls for the next heat.

If anyone else wants to post up, I am trying not to run any 17.5 this year and Sean will run 17.5 and 13.5 if available. I'll do either 13.5 or Mod. So count on 2 13.5's maybe a 3rd but only if others post up :thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Ken,

Are you going to run your World Gt car?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

No, moving to Mod is more than enough for me to handle in the pits......not to mention the potential spare parts shortage it might cause


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

i know gabe will run 13.5 1/12 for sure


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like i will be able to get off work for this so I'm in for 13.5 or Mod. Sean likely will be working but Steve Dunn may come up for 13.5 as well


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Entry List*

17.5 Rubber
Mike Miller
Fred Kowalke
Frank Duffner
Ray Cappel
Chuck Smith
Josh Nessel
Chris Goetz
Mike Wise
Zane Lacko
Barry Z.
James Reilly
Gabe Hoban
Mike Smola
Will Jossens
Alston Kelso
Johnny Lee
Bob Zohr
Joe Arnone
Dave Johnson
Adam Buchholtz
Bobby Hunter
Willie Thomas

VTA
Adam Buchholtz
Bob Silveri
Justin Pugh
Josh Nessel
Bobby Hunter 
Julie Thomas

1/12
Ray Cappel
James Reilly
Gabe Hoban
Dave Johnson
Alston Kelso 
Johnny Lee
Ken Miller
Steve Dunn

World GT
Ray Cappel

F1
Bob Zohr

I will keep the list updated as often as possible. 

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I have most of the entries on the list....I'm sure more will enter the day of the race.....if you know you are going to make it please let me know and I will add you to the list.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Steve Dunn will be there for 13.5 1/12th also.....if there is a class, someone mentioned Gabe would run, how about Johnson or Henderson??


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Ken,

I'm sure someone will step to the plate and run 13.5 with you guys.

Is Sean running this year?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys run 25.5 VTA motors?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

msircracing said:


> Ken,
> 
> I'm sure someone will step to the plate and run 13.5 with you guys.
> 
> Is Sean running this year?


Yes, he wants to come up but is on call at work and needs to stay close to home


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> You guys run 25.5 VTA motors?


Yes we do. We allow any stock spec spped control, so if you have a Tekin in blinky mode you would be ok, and we do not require the driver figures.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Has a time line been posted i.e. doors open, practice, start of qualifing etc. ?
Thanks.


never mind, just read the first post ....



.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Doors open at 7am Saturday and we will start qualifying at 11am sharp. We will also be open for practice on Friday starting at 11am and we will close at 9pm (but knowing Johnny and Alston, we will probably be open later).

If anyone has any other questions please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

will Fridays practice be on the new layout ?
Thanks.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, we will have the new layout in on Thursday night.....not sure what time it will be done so the track will be closed Thursday.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

This is going to be fun.. can't wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like we will be catering a lunch of some sort on race day too! Nothing too crazy, burgers, hot dogs, probably some salads and baked beans....should be tasty!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like it's gonna be an awesome day. I should have Fri. off work so I might have time to get my VTA fixed up properly and run that alongside 17.5 TC.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

I heard some Grand Rapids guys are showing up. can someone shoot me a list and I will have spots together for you guys? I have 5 spots for the Cleveland crew....are there more, I heard as many as 8?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

msircracing said:


> I heard some Grand Rapids guys are showing up. can someone shoot me a list and I will have spots together for you guys? I have 5 spots for the Cleveland crew....are there more, I heard as many as 8?



At this point Cleveland is bringing 6.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

I will add another spot....looks like another awesome turnout...I think we are around 30 to 35 17.5 tc's.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be an awesome day. I should have Fri. off work so I might have time to get my VTA fixed up properly and run that alongside 17.5 TC.


we can ask around, somebody might have an extra 25.5 they are not using.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh no... im good with a complete VTA car. I was just referring to going through the car making sure its all square.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

msircracing said:


> I heard some Grand Rapids guys are showing up. can someone shoot me a list and I will have spots together for you guys? I have 5 spots for the Cleveland crew....are there more, I heard as many as 8?


 Please add Bobby Hunter to the Cleveland crew list, 17.5 tc and Vta thanks


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

bobbyh808 said:


> Please add Bobby Hunter to the Cleveland crew list, 17.5 tc and Vta thanks


Welp, that does it Bobby. if you're runnin' VTA then I am too. 

Add Josh Nessel to VTA.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes sir.....I'm going to try and have an updated list posted this afternoon....I know there are several names not on the list yet for tc, 12th and vta.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

msircracing said:


> Doors open at 7am Saturday and we will start qualifying at 11am sharp. We will also be open for practice on Friday starting at 11am and we will close at 9pm *(but knowing Johnny and Alston, we will probably be open later).
> *
> If anyone has any other questions please let me know.
> 
> ...


Marc u know us so well lol. I am so ready for 12th scale.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Entry List Updated*

I updated the entry list (below)....If you are going to attend and don't see your name on the list please let me know as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Updated List*

17.5 Rubber
Mike Miller
Fred Kowalke
Frank Duffner
Ray Cappel
Chuck Smith
Josh Nessel
Chris Goetz
Mike Wise
Zane Lacko
Barry Z.
James Reilly
Gabe Hoban
Mike Smola
Will Jossens
Alston Kelso
Johnny Lee
Bob Zohr
Joe Arnone
Dave Johnson
Adam Buchholtz
Bobby Hunter
Willie Thomas
Erik Wippler

VTA
Adam Buchholtz
Bob Silveri
Justin Pugh
Josh Nessel
Bobby Hunter
Julie Thomas
Erik Wippler
Brandon Phillips

1/12
Ray Cappel
James Reilly
Gabe Hoban
Dave Johnson
Alston Kelso
Johnny Lee
Ken Miller
Steve Dunn
Tim Stamper
Will Jossens

World GT
Ray Cappel

F1
Bob Zohr

I will keep the list updated as often as possible.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> This is going to be fun.. can'
> t wait.:thumbsup:[/QUOTE is Mackin coming?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Mackin has to stay home and help run, [cook] for the Hooters oval race at The Gate on Sat. Really wish I could make it. 

chuck


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

*Layout for Saturday*

This is the Layout for Saturday, doors open tomorrow at 11:00. I think they close at 9:00 or until Alston decide to go home. LOL


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

*This weekend....*

Headed to MSI for WGT this weekend!


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

WOW that layout looks really nice, too bad I can't make it up. We are having our own two day race at The Track at Harbor Hobbies to get new carpet so I can't and don't want to miss that one. Have fun up there Dave, Steve, and Ken running your 12th's, we'll be running 12th mod down here this weekend. I am looking forward to the Grand Slam race up at MSI. -Dave A.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

darnold said:


> WOW that layout looks really nice, too bad I can't make it up. We are having our own two day race at The Track at Harbor Hobbies to get new carpet so I can't and don't want to miss that one. Have fun up there Dave, Steve, and Ken running your 12th's, we'll be running 12th mod down here this weekend. I am looking forward to the Grand Slam race up at MSI. -Dave A.


I was planning on coming but I have to work. This should be a good race a lot of talent will be at the race. I forgot ken miller will be racing at MSI on Saturday..


----------



## Desrosiers (Nov 27, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> This is the Layout for Saturday, doors open tomorrow at 11:00. I think they close at 9:00 or until Alston decide to go home. LOL



Very nice layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

Track looks sweet.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

f1freak said:


> Track looks sweet.


Are you coming ,It's been a year since you race with me .


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

trophies are huge guys. prob 3 ft tall.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

msircracing said:


> trophies are huge guys. prob 3 ft tall.


Hear that Willie, He got you a Life Size trophy


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Hear that Willie, He got you a Life Size trophy


You and your short jokes, I still love you man...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> Hear that Willie, He got you a Life Size trophy




... too funny !!

Your still my hero Willie.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

see yall in 12 hours.....


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

you guys stop picking on Willie or he'll bring his friends or ill come take care of thing lol


-Tracey


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> see yall in 12 hours.....


I will see in the morning zz top little brother.


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

Is there one with a Popa Teutle for Ken?

Can't make the race, wanted to run WGT but my sisters birthday....:hat:
Have fun guys !


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

f1freak said:


> Is there one with a Popa Teutle for Ken?
> 
> Can't make the race, wanted to run WGT but my sisters birthday....:hat:
> Have fun guys !


Barry, will miss you and Nick.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

f1freak said:


> Is there one with a Popa Teutle for Ken?
> 
> Can't make the race, wanted to run WGT but my sisters birthday....:hat:
> Have fun guys !


Really? Your sister's birthday? You know MSI sells stuff on consignment for people who don't use their stuff. Might want to sell it before it gets too outdated. :wave:


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Really? Your sister's birthday? You know MSI sells stuff on consignment for people who don't use their stuff. Might want to sell it before it gets too outdated. :wave:


A 416 VTA Camaro
And a 15 Anniv. F1 Loaded.
I do need the money ...
Stuff seems to all happen at once to me...


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thank You*

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everybody that made it out today....saw some awesome racing in every class. Hope to see everyone again soon!

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc we need to thank you. I think everybody had a great time. Blake did a good job also. Can't wait until the grandslam series and everybody comes back again. And another thing, I heard very little rumbling between drivers also. I have a long way to go before I can line up in an A main, but I am glad it get to race against some of the best in the country and for you to have a place for us to do so.

Thanks from everybody!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks for a great race and a great race track !!
The MSI crew worked hard and it really showed. Everything was neat and clean and the food was great !
It's really nice to see the out of town racers .... man those guys are fast !
Thanks again !!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Cleveland crew had a great time, aside from the beating we took on the track. :thumbsup: Thanks for the great program and great food. Looking forward to the next anniversary race.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

The Anniversary Race layout will be up until Tuesday, for the people that did not get a chance to drive on the layout. I miss out on sleep for this race and would do it again the A main was worth watching...


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

any video??


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks MSI for a great race, great food and great competition. 
Also Thanks to our friends from the Gate who brought some extra heat to our racing!! I really have to stop typing now so we can get back to practicing. :tongue:

Thanks, 
James 

PS, Sorry about the beating, we'll be more gentle next time. LOL J/K


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to Marc and the crew at MSI for a great race! Good people...awesome lunch and great racing!!! Doesn't get much better!!! :thumbsup:


----------

